# QSI in Aristocraft with DC operation



## tmmhead (Feb 22, 2008)

I've installed a QSI Quantum in an Aristocraft U-25 and visited the QSI site to adjust the PID's per their suggestions. This change along with an adjustment to CV2 for Start Voltage seems to have smoothed things out well for DCC operation. Does anyone know if it has any affect on running it with straight DC? Would one expect to see any impact on DC from the adjustments to the PID or does that adjustment only impact the DCC mode?

Thanks,

Tim


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

I believe it should stay the same in both modes!! Ask Greg E. on here he will know for sure, I've adjusted mine with Greg helping me and run dc on a test track, battery outside, and have not noticed any difference!! Regal


----------



## tmmhead (Feb 22, 2008)

Regal,

Thanks for the follow-up. We'll see if Greg see this the next time he online.

Tim


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, been "off" for a couple of days. 

The adjustments you make in the CV's will be reflected in DC operation, like the PID, CV2, etc. Also a little tweak on the minimum BEMF... 

Did you take a look at the tips on my site? 

*http://www.elmassian.com/trains-mai...mming-tips* 


Regards, Greg


----------



## tmmhead (Feb 22, 2008)

Greg,

Thanks for the clarification on the DC operation. I am heading down to help a friend install one in a mikado and although he is using the DC train engineer to control I thought it might be worth starting off by adjusting the PID per your site recommendations first. 

Your site was very help as I did not pick up on the need to switch from Regulated Throttle Control to Standard Throttle Control until I visited your site. Very helpful and cleared up a few problems I was having.


I am really starting to get the hang of things with the New NCE system and the DCC decoders. I am amazed at the throttle control you can get with DCC especially when using the BEMF feature. I should have switched years ago and ditched the TE stuff. I am now just waiting on adding the turnout control which is pending my EZ-Aire order from Robby over at RLD.

Thanks,

Tim


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Good deal Tim... I received my EAZ-Air (new name I believe) order over a week ago. Loving life! 

Regards, Greg


----------

